# Good Sander with Lots of Little Features



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

Good review. You bought the tool, used it then reported on its performance. Bravo. Apparently the other "review" on here wasnt …well …wasnt a review at all.


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

I purchased this same sander. I'm refinishing 8 -8 light windows. I stripped all of the windows free of paint and used a cabinet scraper to remove the stubborn paint left in the corners. The windows are from our house, circa 1850. There were less paint on them than you would think and the windows stripped down nicely. The finish sander was going to be used to lightly sand the window muntins. The sander lasted a day, I didn't get the first window finished. I took it back to the big box store and they replaced it with another. The new sander started fine and then it was like I was putting extreme pressure on the sander, which I wasn't, and then finally the pressure indicator light went to red, Extreme pressure ,and stayed there. It finally started getting hot and I just quite and took it back and got my money back. I couldn't find a good finish or mouse sander and now I'm just using the cabinet scrapers to finish. For me, it didn't work.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

This sander and its attachments collect dust under my bench now, I use a Bosch random orbit now for everything. I quit using the Skil as soon as I got that one.


----------

